

Efficient JavaScript Vector Math - shocks
http://media.tojicode.com/sfjs-vectors

======
no_more_death
This submission is absolutely first-rate. Must-see for serious javascript
developers. Note <http://media.tojicode.com/sfjs-vectors/#35> in particular
and remember that TypedArrays are not a silver bullet. It's a shame I'm
(apparently) the only one who saw it.

